# Red turns Pink after Print



## HeatpressUser (Nov 16, 2014)

hello guys im new here in T-shirts forum...

im seeking for help cuz when i print image with red colors it turns out pink or dark pink... im using EPSON L1300 printer and dark transfer paper... 

and im using Adobe Photoshop CS6 ... 

is there any color settings that i have to use to make red turns red when printing... or is there a problem in my printer or transfer paper ..??

thanks in advance...!!


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

Sounds like your paper is not pure white or your printer settings are off . what inks are you using.


----------



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

Is it printing pink after you apply it or just on your paper? Sometimes colors will change when you apply to the garment. This can be caused by using cheap ink, cheap paper, wrong heat setting on your press or a combination of all of the above. If you are using no name or aftermarket cheap ink, change your ink to an oem product.


----------



## HeatpressUser (Nov 16, 2014)

yes it is printing pink when i apply it... 

im using Fuzion Universal Printer Ink and my paper is "SVC and Paper" ... may i know what is the recommended printer settings for dark transfer paper .... and i think Epson L1300 printer settings has a different look from old epson printers...


----------



## HeatpressUser (Nov 16, 2014)

yes it is printing pink when i apply it... 

im using Fuzion Universal Printer Ink and my paper is "SVC and Paper" ... may i know what is the recommended printer settings for dark transfer paper .... and i think Epson L1300 printer settings has a different look from old epson printers...


----------

